# Need some help and advice..Please



## zigger212003 (Sep 13, 2010)

I currently have installed in my 1997 Bonneville a Viper 160vxl which is only a one way remote start. I purchased a Python 871XP but sold my car before installing it. Now here is the question. Would I be able to just swap out the head units but use the same wires from my viper so I can have the two way paging auto start but using the Viper wiring? Please help because if I can do this it would save me a whole lot of time with tearing out the old wire from my viper and installing my python. Thanks for your help in advance. I know that this is the place to ask if Im going to get any answer's. Take Care guys and gals and I hope someone knows the answer to this question.


----------

